# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Стили (внешний вид) форума

## Д.Срибный

В принципе есть возможность подгрузить новые стили с тем, чтобы каждый мог выбрать в настройках тот, который ему больше нравится.

Если есть интерес, можно выбрать стиль на сайте: http://www.phpbb.com/styles/demo.php и я его модифицирую для нас и загружу.

Предложения принимаются в этой ветке.

----------

